# First attempt at dressmaking



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I just finished making Christmas dresses for Susie & Sadie for the first time. It was so much fun! I'm pretty happy with the way they turned out. At least they fit! I hope to get better with practice. One thing I learned -- I LOVE my seam rippers! I don't know what I would have done without them! 



















(bows by Marj  )









They're all ready for Christmas now!









Yes, Susie & Sadie even have their own Christmas tree... :blush: :brownbag: 










Thanks for looking!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love the girls, love their dresses, love their little bedroom and love their tree!!!!!!!!

What a wonderful life your beautiful girls have!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow you did a great job for your first time! They are very pretty! :two thumbs up:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Great job! Your girls look beautiful. Their room is adorable! Love it!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go......cute dresses!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: How adorable!! You did a super job, Allison!! Good for you for even trying!!! x0x0x0 N


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

GREAT job on the dresses for a first time attempt!!! OH how I love my seam ripper too!!!! Life as a seamstress is not complete without one. They look fantastic in them; great colors!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, that is amazing for a first try! You did a great job!

I am so jealous of your Maltese Christmas tree. I tried to order one this year, but they are discontinued! :crying 2:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, the girls look so cute. Good Job.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Great job! Looks like a pretty advanced design for a first time effort! Perfect models too :wub: :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

beautiful and love the maltese tree where did you get that?


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, I think you did a very good job for your first try! They're very beautiful!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Very, very cute.  :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

When I die I want to come back as a Maltese and have you for a mommy :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, you did great, the dresses are beautiful. :aktion033: Hard to believe it's your first time making them.The girls look gorgeous in their new dresses :wub: .Double adorable. I love their little bedroom, do they actually sleep there?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 1 2008, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680543


> beautiful and love the maltese tree where did you get that?[/B]


Danbury Mint made the trees, but they have been discontinued this year.  

I waited too long to order one. :crying 2:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Adorable dresses! Your girls look so pretty!  Punky has that same maltese Christmas tree!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Allison, you did a beautiful job and the girls are so cute in them with their own special tree.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The dresses are beautiful!! Congratulations on starting a great new hobby. And the pics are great, especially #4! Are you using that for a card this year?


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

The dresses are lovely!

I am amazed the dogs posed so perfectly for you too!

You've got 'the touch'!

:wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

The dresses are SUPERB :wub: . I absolutely ADORE that picture of the girls with their Christmas tree :heart: . Sarah


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

wow ..when are you taking orders :shocked: jo


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Everything ... just EVERYTHING ... is so adorable. Beautiful little dresses on beautiful little girls. Love their bedroom, too! Just precious! :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

How LOVELY! Your dresses turned out wonderfully and The S Team look beautiful in them. LOVE them on their beds together.


----------



## noneez (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW........Love the dresses, you did a fantastic job. Love their bedroom also :heart:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Dec 1 2008, 10:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680559


> When I die I want to come back as a Maltese and have you for a mommy :biggrin:[/B]


You are too funny! :HistericalSmiley: I do tend to spoil Susie & Sadie just a bit!  

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 1 2008, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680596


> WOW, you did great, the dresses are beautiful. :aktion033: Hard to believe it's your first time making them.The girls look gorgeous in their new dresses :wub: .Double adorable. I love their little bedroom, do they actually sleep there?[/B]


Thank you! Actually, they just use the beds as their "day beds". I was hoping they would sleep there when I got the furniture, but believe it or not, they prefer to sleep in their crates. I've even tried having them sleep in the bed with me, but they've had their crates since they were puppies, so that's just what they're used to and don't want to change.


QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 1 2008, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680610


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 1 2008, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680543





> beautiful and love the maltese tree where did you get that?[/B]


Danbury Mint made the trees, but they have been discontinued this year.  

I waited too long to order one. :crying 2:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh, I'm sorry they've discontinued them. I got mine two years ago, and it's the cutest little thing. Perfect for Susie & Sadie's "room".  


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 1 2008, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680631


> The dresses are beautiful!! Congratulations on starting a great new hobby. And the pics are great, especially #4! Are you using that for a card this year?[/B]


Awww, Thanks! I hadn't thought about using it for a card, but maybe I should. I never feel like I take good enough pictures to use for a card. :blush: 


QUOTE (jodublin @ Dec 1 2008, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680730


> wow ..when are you taking orders :shocked: jo[/B]


Jo, you are too kind! I had so much fun making these and would love to get more practice, so feel free to give me your Malt's measurements! :biggrin: I'm definitely not good enough to charge for them, though. :no2: 

Thank you all so very much for the nice comments...I'm blushing! You are all so sweet! :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

The dresses are beautiful, as are your girls :wub: :wub: You did a wonderful job!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How ADORABLE!!! - Your dresses turned out so wonderful!! I love those trees.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

The girls look great in their new dresses - I love the big bows you put on the back! I also am loving their little tree, how perfect!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You did a great job on the dresses. They are beautiful as are your girls. I actually left you a message to say how much I liked your Christmas Avitar and siggy before I saw your picture post. Great Christmas tree too. Of course you spoil your babies. That's to be expected.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Love the dresses and the girls look adorable in them. :wub: You did a great job! I love the color of their room too!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!
those are fantastic!
I really wish that i could sew!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is an adorable dress. You did a wonderful job. :yes: :thmbup:


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

how sweet!!!! 

they looks fantastic!! =) 




question - do they actually sleep in their beds at night??


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You did a wonderful job on those dresses! They look great! I love the tree too. I just got the Danbury Mint Santa with Maltese. It's so cute! The girls got it for their dad for Christmas :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Dec 1 2008, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680963


> The girls look great in their new dresses - I love the big bows you put on the back! I also am loving their little tree, how perfect![/B]


Thanks! The bows on the back are my favorite part of the dresses. :heart: 


QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 1 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680968


> You did a great job on the dresses. They are beautiful as are your girls. I actually left you a message to say how much I liked your Christmas Avitar and siggy before I saw your picture post. Great Christmas tree too. Of course you spoil your babies. That's to be expected.[/B]


Oh, thank you...you are so sweet! And I agree, Maltese are meant to be spoiled. :yes: 


QUOTE (mommabrey @ Dec 1 2008, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680978


> OH MY GOSH!
> those are fantastic!
> I really wish that i could sew![/B]


You should give it a try, I'm sure you'd do great! I've never taken lessons, I just learn as I go along. I keep saying one of these days I'll take some beginner sewing lessons, but I never seem to find the time. I've had my sewing machine for five years, and this is the first time I've made an outfit!  


QUOTE (lindsay @ Dec 1 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680990


> how sweet!!!!
> 
> they looks fantastic!! =)
> 
> ...


Thank you! Actually, they prefer to sleep in their crates at night - go figure! The beds are their favorite spot during the day, though.


QUOTE (njdrake @ Dec 1 2008, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680993


> You did a wonderful job on those dresses! They look great! I love the tree too. I just got the Danbury Mint Santa with Maltese. It's so cute! The girls got it for their dad for Christmas :wub:[/B]


Thanks! I've seen the Santa with the Maltese...it's adorable! How sweet of the girls to get it for their dad.  

Thanks again to everyone for all the lovely comments! :grouphug:


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job with the dresses! Susie and Sadie look gorgeous in them. They are so spoiled.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: stunning :aktion033: :aktion033: I love your girls, they look so loved and spoiled


----------



## Mollygirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow what a great job they look beautiful.


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAWW!! I love their outfits and the tree!!! :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Wow, I'm really impressed. Great job!! B)


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Susie and Sadie look great in their dresses. :wub: 

You're very talented! We sure have a lot of talented people on SM.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG those are gorgeous dresses...and your first attempt...golly they are wonderful.

Your girls are adorable too.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Don't they just look darling in their sister Holiday dresses? Better start picking out some heart material-Valentine's Day is just around the corner.
And St. Patrick's Day...Easter...Now they are going to expect special dresses from their mommie for every Holiday!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

You are all so kind...thank you! :wub: 

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Dec 3 2008, 06:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681904


> Don't they just look darling in their sister Holiday dresses? Better start picking out some heart material-Valentine's Day is just around the corner.
> And St. Patrick's Day...Easter...Now they are going to expect special dresses from their mommie for every Holiday![/B]


How true! I've already been thinking about my next projects! :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, you dresses are beautiful! Your girls look soo cute in their new clothes and the Christmas tree is awesome!! What spoiled little angels they are!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Dec 1 2008, 09:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680484


> I just finished making Christmas dresses for Susie & Sadie for the first time. It was so much fun! I'm pretty happy with the way they turned out. At least they fit! I hope to get better with practice. One thing I learned -- I LOVE my seam rippers! I don't know what I would have done without them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, my ... you are so talented!! The dresses are beautiful!!

And, the photo of Susie and Sadie in their room is simply picture perfect!!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Awsome job :clap: they are beautiful!!


----------

